# Irish Setter Boots: Not impressed



## HughW2 (Nov 24, 2021)

I couple of years ago I bought some Irish Setter boots at BassPro.  They reminded me a lot of the old Browning Kangaroo boots, nice and lightweight.
I have worn these for 2-3 deer seasons as my cool weather boot.  So they have had minimal wear.  One my way out from my hunting stand the other day (luckily on my last planned day of a hunt) I started hearing a slap slap as if I was wearing flip flops.  Looked down and saw that I was!  Imagine my surprise!


----------



## HughW2 (Nov 24, 2021)

The soles just delaminated from the foot bed.  And yes this boot is made in China.  
I got home and looked up Irish Setter warranty and it states they will exchange or repair boots for one year after date of purchase if defective.  

Needless to say I will be striking Irish Setter from any potential future purchases.  Danner Boots, LL Bean or Russell from now on.


----------



## madsam (Nov 24, 2021)

I got a pair and the same exact problem occurred . My pair where basically
brand new. Happened to both boots.


----------



## pjciii (Nov 24, 2021)

I would tell them that you are on a hunting / fishing forum with 1000's of hunters and fishermen and you expect them to make it right or you tell them 1 person and they Will tell 10. So ask them to figure that out. That you are not asking for enything extraordinary but for them to make it right. Give the a chance to make it right or tell you to go pound sand.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 24, 2021)

Does anyone sew stuff together any more?


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 24, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Does anyone sew stuff together any more?




yes those are fixable by a good cobbler


----------



## antharper (Nov 28, 2021)

I have a pair of Irish setter snake boots that are going on about 6 years . Used them every turkey and deer season, and I hunt and walk a lot . No issues , besides they aren’t water proof anymore .


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 29, 2021)

antharper said:


> I have a pair of Irish setter snake boots that are going on about 6 years . Used them every turkey and deer season, and I hunt and walk a lot . No issues , besides they aren’t water proof anymore .



I have worn Irish Setters daily for 20 years and never a problem. Got a pair on now that are going on 3 years or more.  I like the model so much I have two brand new pair in the boxes waiting for these to wear out.


----------



## Chrisco6 (Nov 30, 2021)

I fixed a pair that that done that exact thing with a product called shoe goo glue.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 1, 2021)

Chrisco6 said:


> I fixed a pair that that done that exact thing with a product called shoe goo glue.



I used that on a pair of Sketchers with turned up toe that separated.  It worked well. Worth a shot if the factory won't do any thing.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 1, 2021)

I’ve used sho goo on several things. For that big of a surface I would take it to a cobbler, their glue is much much stronger, that’s what it’s made for.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 2, 2021)

They don't make things like they used to.  I bought a pair of Irish Setters 50 years ago when I was 14 years old.  Bought them over size so I could wear two pair of socks since they weren't insulated.  I have had to put new soles on them about three or four time since I bought them.  But only because I wore the soles out from wearing them.  Still wear them every once in a while.  

But here in Jackson GA we do have a cobbler in town.  I have taken three pair of hunting boots to him in the last year, to glue the soles back on.  A pair of Red Head Bone Dry that were 15 years old, a pair of Danner Jackels that were 7 years old, and a cheap pair of snake boots that were just three years old.  He cleaned them up and glued the same soles back on them for $20.


----------



## HughW2 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for input folks.  I will be taking them to a cobbler.  Still plan to alter future buying habits.  No more Made in China.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 3, 2021)

I had one boot on a pair of Danners delaminate on me earlier this season and it cut my hunt short.  Albeit they were over 10 years old and had a lot of miles on them.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 3, 2021)

HughW2 said:


> Thanks for input folks.  I will be taking them to a cobbler.  Still plan to alter future buying habits.  No more Made in China.


do some searching there are some good boot threads on this forum.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 17, 2022)

Get a pair of Bekina Step Lite X or whatever they're called. Call the number in this picture. Talk to him and ask about trying a size larger with a Bama Sock. He sent me a pair to try on in the house and I couldn't wear them, but a lot can. It's the best way to do it, but I ended up with my regular size boot, and wear good synthetic/wool blend socks. They're extremely tough and extremely lightweight. I did change the insoles in mine, but I coon hunt, so they get put to the test. I love them so much, I have 2 pairs. One with chaps for hunting, and a regular pair for milder use. They're great boots. Best boot I've ever worn as far as outdoor use.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 17, 2022)

Whoops


----------

